# I will be watching from a far ladies.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Many of you know what happened to my hubby. Well Thursday they took him off life support. He made the decision to. I am losing my soul mate. They have him on morphine and oxygen keeping comfortable . I have been here at the hospital since. If it wasn't for him I would not be where I am. He always told me I could do anything and he made sure my dreams came through. He never stopped me. He encouraged me to press forward and there were times were he pushed me and had to push hard. My wool is my comfort zone I can work with and then I feel the pressure and the stress just leave. I know all of you will be sending thoughts and prayers just know I am reading every one and love my fiber family. Just might not have time to answer.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I am so sorry, you must be devastated......


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I am so sad for you. It must be so hard. Yes, we are your family and here for you.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thinking of you and your situation. I wish I could help you through this. 
I went through my own painful separation by him passing from my husband in 2007. Be assured that many here know your pain.


----------



## whale watcher (Aug 30, 2017)

My heart goes out to you and prays for strength for you.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Blessings to you and your DH. Many prayers going out for you from your friends here at KP.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry for all you are going through. {{hgs}}


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

((((hugs))))


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers for you... hugs....


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Helen, I'm so sorry to hear this. Thoughts and love for you....????❤


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Praying for you and yours and keeping you in my thoughts. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

How devastating! If I could ease your burdens, I would. So very sorry!


----------



## alpacafarmer (Apr 12, 2017)

I am so sorry. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

So sorry, Helen. Just remember that it is never goodbye,but always til we meet again.


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

You're in my thoughts


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

So sorry , mama! All the hugs you need!


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

He will not be gone, but will always be with you in your heart and memories, as well as each thing you spin and use your fiber. Just remember all of the happy times and how much he helped you through all the bad times. 

He sounds like a wonderful person to have been so supportive.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

So sorry...I feel your pain


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

So very sorry - thinking of you.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Blessings on you both.


----------



## Margaretadkins (Sep 10, 2013)

Lifting you up in my prayers. God bless you.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband. ????????????????❤❤


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish I could at least give you a hug. But, since I can’t, take whatever time you need to do what is best for you and your family.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Just thinking of you and wishing you strength.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Been a widow since 2008 and have moved and downsized. My yarn and spinning have kept me from depression. Bless you.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't begin to tell you how very sorry I am. I wish I had words to express how I'm feeling. Please know that warm hugs are coming to you from me.

Love and hugs,
Hazel


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I’m so, so sorry. This has to be such a difficult time for both of you. He sounds like a wonderful man, so supportive of you. Blessings, prayers and big {{{{virtual, gentle}}}}} hugs.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Thank you for sharing. ????????????


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

God bless you and your DH during this very stressful time of transition. I will keep you in my prayers, and know that your fiber family will be thinking about you and keeping you in their respective hearts.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and your husband. We are here for you and sending virtual hugs. Take care of yourself. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.
I’m so sorry.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Love and prayers for you. Stay strong, that's what DH wanted.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I will pray for peace for both of you.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Bless you both.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Not an easy time for you. Please know you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. 

SEA


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you. Remember that the Lord is holding you in the palm of his hand.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Prayers for you, your husband and family. We are all thinking of you. ❤


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Sending prayers for blessing and comfort in the incredibly difficult time.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about your husband.... sending ((((hugs))))


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am so sorry. (((Hugs)))


----------

